# Need a new knot



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

I've grown tired of using the improved clinch knot (it has failed me to many times).

So in ur opinion what is the stongest knot to tie on ur terminal tackle?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I awsnered your question on the other board and I' do here also, just cuz I it's a Friday afternoon, and work is slow. 

Nail knot!!!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I have used an improved clinch since the 60s and have never had it fail,but the best,simplist,and strongest knot out there is the Palomar Knot.Berkley ran a televised knot testing procedure back in the early 80s with Hank Parker and of the knots tested,the Palomar was the only knot to test out at 100 %.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

i 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th what Flathead said


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks, flathead. I didn't know that.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanx guys i like the palomar a lot, i use that to tie on my stingsilvers. But I just found a knot that i like and wanted to know if anybody uses it or knows anything about it, http://www.fishing.sh/htmfiles/knots/catspaw.html .I've tried a couple of times and seems to be extremely strong (the line breaks before it does), so if u got any comments on that knot let me know.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Has it been given the DD snag test? ....the R


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

the rhondel said:


> Has it been given the DD snag test? ....the R


Yea thats kinda what i want to know.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A uni knot


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

blended uni...a step up...but its a big knot...


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I like the uni knot


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishman said:


> A uni knot





> =Sleepyhead: I like the uni knot


 So do I fellas.. Palamar is a great knot,but so many times you are at a disadvantage tieing it. Try tieing your shocker to a swivel with 12" of leader with a sharp arse hook attached.. I can tie a uni quicker in most aplications...

I don't know about the "Hank Parker" test  but in my test it's just about 50-50 when testing it against uni or nail..


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Another vote for the uni.

I've gotten to the point where I only use three knots: Albrights to join shockers and running line; Palomars for braid; and unis to tie to terminal tackle.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i use the uni for about everything including braid. havent had one slip on me yet. helps to make a couple extra wraps with the braid just in case though.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'm not a fan of the palomar knot... easiest to tie, it's also the easiest to mess up. if the a loop crosses over another they cinch down on each other with pressure and cuts the line. i had it happen more than enough times last year on a hard hitting fish or a snag. i like the uni.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Any knot tied incorrectly is gonna either slip or break.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

1 more vote for the uni.....easy to tie and strong


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hm


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A uni knot is a 100% knot. Meanig it wont cut itself.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Well you are correct Flathead. But my .02 the uni is the knot to tie 95% of the time... I need to learn the I think the rapala knot that makes the loop for stinglivers.. 

After the day on the tube with DD and I tied the uni-uni for the shocker and the uni to the MA-HAT and then a 40" drum I'm sold on the knot..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Knots.......*

I smel all my hooks but different from some of the from down your way use. I come through the top of the eye instead of underneath. I use a single clinch on my swivels and a double clinch when using lures etc.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Sleepy,I use the uni-uni for my shocker also.The question was a knot for "terminal tackle" which I assumed he meant all rigs and not just a "drum rig".The Rapala is good but a double overhand loop is easier.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I use the Trilene Knot....Very strong, very quick, very easy.

http://www.fish4fun.com/TrileneKnot.htm

Try it, you'll like it....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> Sleepy,I use the uni-uni for my shocker also.The question was a knot for "terminal tackle" which I assumed he meant all rigs and not just a "drum rig".The Rapala is good but a double overhand loop is easier.


 Frank,that's the reason I don't use the palomar,because in many instances it's a pain in the arse to put whatever you are tieing through the loop...  Puttin a rapala through a loop with sharp hooks is a perfect example...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I like the Palomar for braid. But you're right kenny, it's tough getting a big lure through that loop.  
For mono to terminal, I like the uni. Easy to tie and pretty strong. The nail might be a better knot strength wise, though.

I've been tying a double nail to a spider hitch for my shock leader. So far, so good. Not as easy to tie as the improved albright ... but that knot has let me down in the past.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> because in many instances it's a pain in the arse to put whatever you are tieing through the loop..


My bad Kenny.I shoulda said my knots are for young folks with good eyes


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> My bad Kenny.I shoulda said my knots are for young folks with good eyes


 Oh,youngen's like yourself like fumbling around with sharp hooks trying to get them through a loop with 40kt winds,right???  Plleeeeasseee... 

Like I said above much easier in most applications,for me anywho...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> like fumbling around with sharp hooks trying to get them through a loop with 40kt winds,right???


Careful now Kenny,be real careful  You are insinuating you were fishing in 40 kt winds  There's a pic on another board that proves you were sleeping in the truck while the wind was blowing 40 kts and the real FHBs was afishin'  A person can tie real good double overhand loop knots inside a truck


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> Careful now Kenny,be real careful  You are insinuating you were fishing in 40 kt winds  There's a pic on another board that proves you were sleeping in the truck while the wind was blowing 40 kts and the real FHBs was afishin'  A person can tie real good double overhand loop knots inside a truck



I've found I can cast a little better'n 30yrds after I get a recharge,believe me I had ta tie me a couple of uni-knots that night in 40kt'ers after the pic was taken..  


I'm sure "youngens" like yourself  could have tied that PALOMAR to a DRUMRIG that night,  but us oletimers gotta rely on the tried and true uni under those conditions..


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

I am currently testing a knot called the Shelton double slip knot... It looks good and is easy to tie...Supposed to be stronger than the palomar...Found it on Google but the man stakes no claim to it, other than it is strong...Can't remember where I found it on Google....Maybe "strongest fishing knots" and then back on page 15 or something....? I,m still testing and the knot looks pretty good...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

MB,not sure if it is the same knot I tested off "The ole board" or not,I'm going to have to test er out tonight...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

DD and a new knot to test....like a kid in a candy store ....the R


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

DD, have you done tested the Shelton knot yet? And is it the same knot I'm talking about? The one where you pull the tag, then the loop, then the main, etc...and cinch it up to where the double that goes through the hook eye is just as tight as you want it to be so that there is no pressure from the knot on the line???


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

No,MB,had a lot going on every night this week,phones ringin as soon as I hit the door from work,ole freinds that I ain't talked to in yrs.. When ole freinds call and talk feeshin,I gots ta chitchat..  I'll see if I can geter done tonight..Will test against both uni and palomar..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Tested with 7 pulls against nail,uni,and polamar*

Ok,gaver an honest try tonight.. It whooped the uni 5 to 2.. It beat the palomar 6 to 1. The nail won 4 to 3... It's a winner folks,and not too bad to tie as well..


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

i sometimes use a girth hitch with an extra turn holds just as well


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

redneckranger said:


> i sometimes use a girth hitch with an extra turn holds just as well


 Ya give me a link,and I'll test her as well.. One thing I can tellya though,the uni and the nail are some tough knots to be testing against and this one more than held it's own..


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

gotta find one lol


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

here ya go 

http://pedianodeworks.com/C/CO/COW/Cow_hitch


its a knot we used to tie a charge to detenation cord


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

It was a no-go.. Maybe you can find me another link,and I can test over the weekend..


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

redneckranger said:


> its a knot we used to tie a charge to detenation cord



I would have thought that before they let you tie knots in DETONATION cord, you would have to be able to spell it.....   


Sorry, I just thought that was funny.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat's_paw_(knot)#Method_1


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Railroader said:


> I would have thought that before they let you tie knots in DETONATION cord, you would have to be able to spell it.....
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just thought that was funny.


sorry wiped haven't sleeped in 2 days actually it is funny


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*EDMb ?*

... like flathead, I also have been using a double improved clinch most often for a long time w/no major problems or failures ?! Have tied the others, but always find myself going back to improved clinch out of habit/preference. Do agree that any knot your using that isn't working for ya, find another  

Not sure about all these scientific test going on  , but most literature will provide a percent line strength for different knots.

Go tie it, fish it, and see what happens  

`bucket


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

DD, I hope it is the same knot that I was thinking about, with the three pulls... one on the main, one on the tag, and one on the loop... I have no way to post any pictures... My main use for this knot would be crankin' for bass with a little slack in the double for more "action"...

as always, thanks DD for your input...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

master baiter said:


> DD, I hope it is the same knot that I was thinking about, with the three pulls... one on the main, one on the tag, and one on the loop... I have no way to post any pictures... My main use for this knot would be crankin' for bass with a little slack in the double for more "action"...
> 
> as always, thanks DD for your input...


 I don't know,you tell me>?? this came from the "other board"..

http://members.aol.com/sheltonpro/tipsonknots.html

Bucket,I agree,and I will still tie the uni as well,cause I can tie it faster,and it ties better in most applications.. It has never failed me as well. As far as "scientific",well,I tie each knot to a sinker and slowly pull till something breaks.. I do the same with shock knots. Don't know how scientific that is,but it should give a fair chance to whatever knot is tied.. Believe me,I was shocked when it broke my uni that many times..


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

the pictures showed the single but the double is stronger...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Shelton knot*

Try this:

http://www.sheltonproducts.com/tipsonknots.html


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

Thats it! and its a good one...


----------

